# ePolicy Orchestrator hidden policy help



## Legend777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am new here, recently been working with McAfee's ePO. I accidently pushed out Endpoint Encryption PC verison 6.1 to the whole coorporation. Was able to catch it before the policies where pushed out. But the wierd thing is under Assigned policies for Endpoint Encryption there is a category called HiddenBranchPolicy. Unable to view it or edit it, so I have no idea what it does. Looking at other sources it is said that it is a known issue and can be fixed by patching or upgrading. But i do not want to do that until I know exactly what it is and how it is affecting my systems .Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot

V


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moving to the server section, and also closing the duplicate thread.

thanks, 

v


----------

